# HELP - Booming Exhaust & Leak



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

My 71 has a old Midas exhaust with "Raven" mufflers put on by a previous owner.At 2000 rpm, it resonates (booms) terribly. I like the way the car sounds at idle but the boom at 2000 is going to make me deafer than I am already. Some suggestions I've read is putting some sort of resonator or small glass pack at the end of each pipe. Does that work? There is no H or X pipe. I want something that sounds good but be able to carry on a conversation when cruising. Replacing the entire system is not out of the question if necessary. Suggestions?

Leak: I've got a small leak where the header pipe and stock exhaust manifold meet. I disassembled it. Is there supposed to be a donut there? Thanks

71 GTO getting ready for the 2010 Hot Rod Power Tour.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

There is supposed to be a flat gasket between the header flanges. Stock manifolds get a donut.
Sounds like you may have some leaks, take it to the muffler shop and let them check it. 
I have Edelbrock RPM mufflers on mine, there real loud but don't resonate. Flowmaster 40s sound good, and not too loud, 44s are louder.
May see you on the power tour!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If where the header meets the front pipe, if that's a three or four bolt flange there then yes, there should be a gasket.

And then you could just swap out the mufflers for some other ones to stop the drone.


----------



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Just put a Magnaflow stainless system on my 68 --sounds great --Had Flowmaster 40s and 50s --hated them--too much reonance with both--found a dealer from our (GTO Forum)on line link.--Wish I would have started with them!!


----------

